# [SOLVED] 'Run as administrator' does not work



## minder1 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have just reinstalled Vista but when I right-click on any icon on my desktop and choose 'run as administrator' nothing happens. What have I done wrong? Any help appreciated.


----------



## kevmacca (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: 'Run as administrator' does not work*

when you right click on the icons select properties/compatibility and change it to windows server 2003 service pk 1


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: 'Run as administrator' does not work*

Hi, you say you just reinstalled vista open your user accounts and see if your user has admin rights. Have you turned "off" UAC. Also from any desktop Icon right click on it select propertied under the first tab General select "advanced" then check "run as administrator". I have never heard of Kevmacca's suggestion and wonder what happened when you tried it?


----------



## minder1 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: 'Run as administrator' does not work*

Thank you very much to both of you. Both solutions worked. They say one is never too old to learn and I definitely learnt something today.
Once again thanks very much.
minder1
Cape Town South Africa


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 'Run as administrator' does not work*

What did the use of Windows Server 2003 comp mode do for you here?


----------



## minder1 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: 'Run as administrator' does not work*

I simply followed the directions given by kevmacca and I was then able to run a program as the administrator. I changed another program as instucted by jenae and that also worked.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 'Run as administrator' does not work*

Thank you.

Thread solved.


----------



## kevmacca (Mar 7, 2007)

glad i was of some help to you minder, good luck, kev.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Kev - 

Please explain what running a program in Vista under Windows Server SP1 Comp mode solved an issue where the right-click/run as admin is inoperative.

Thanks. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kevmacca (Mar 7, 2007)

hi jc, i have always used that route for programs that will not run in vista under admin rights, it works for me.but i think you need to direct your question at microsoft who made the wonderful vista :4-dontkno :smile:


----------

